# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Разрабатываю сайт для удобного чтения и изучения ведической литературы

## Антон Кузьмин

http://vedas.name
Сайт создан для удобного чтения и изучения ведической литературы. Реализована возможность группировать тексты через тэги, что позволяет быстро находить тексты на определённую тему по всем книгам (удобно для тех, кто готовится к лекциям).

Зарегистрированные пользователи имеют возможность:
 - предлагать свои теэги (в конце каждого текста есть поле для добавления)
 - добавлять красивые и удобные закладки в книги

Если есть идеи по поводу того, что не хватает, пишите!

В новых версиях будет:
 - Ссылки на лекции по Бхагавад Гите (и к другим книгам) к каждому стиху
 - аудио к санскриту, переведённым текстам
 - поиск

Пока сам пользуюсь, очень удобно изучать Бхагавад Гиту  :good:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

классный сайт!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, неплохо сделано. Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Спасибо!  Очень удобно читать.
Вы -молодец! :pyatak:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Задумка очень понравилась, а идея с ссылками на лекции по стихам- это вообще супер.
  Поиск по словам, может быть, предложу как идею(как в конце БГ). Например, слово ответственность ну и ссылки на все стихи, где это слово. Но наверное, это трудновыполнимо.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Спасибо всем за поддержку! Хочется создать то, что будет действительно использоваться.

Анурадха д.д., Харе Кришна. Когда я думал о поиске по словам (как в конце БГ), я решил расширить эту идею и придумал добавлять тэги к каждому тексту. Тэги уже работают. Нужно только взять БГ и добавить эти тэги ко всем текстам. Зарегистрированные пользователи могут это сделать  :smilies:  После проверки модератора, эти тэги будут добавлены в тексты.

В новых версиях пользователи также смогут предлагать ссылки на лекции. То есть по-маленьку сайт будет всё интерактивнее.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Спасибо, буду регистрироваться и пользоваться. Удачи вам в начинаниях.

----------


## Anna

Очень удобен http://vedabase.com - можно у них заимствовать подход.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Анна, скажите, а что именно стоило бы заимствовать?

----------


## Anna

Например, в vedabase.com удобно то, что на странице главы приведены сразу все ее шлоки с текстом, а также возможностью открытия любой из них (или сразу нескольких в разных вкладках). 

А на странице шлоки удобно то, что можно щелкнуть по слову.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Спасибо, Анна!

На очереди пока реализация видео и аудио лекций к каждому стиху. Уже сделаны шаги в эту сторону. http://vedas.name/texts/50f69348045e...5eaf03f1000001

----------


## Дмитрий_И

думаю шрифт надо поменять или verdana или ариал, а то как-то не привычно )

----------


## Радомир

Замечательная задумка, сделать уникальный сайт, который бы зажигал сердца людей. Хотелось бы видеть подробный перевод санскритских слов, как это реализовано в Бхагавад-Гите Харидева даса. Ещё не помешало бы выложить mp3 файлы Тунеева В.М (Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами http://www.goswami.ru/archive/?page=0&filter_field[]=category&filter_value[]=55), ну и не помешало бы звучание каждого стиха на санскрите.(http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1814078).

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Дмитрий, я только сейчас заметил, что на других компьютерах шрифты выглядят очень плохо. Кажется, поправил. Посмотрите ещё раз, пожалуйста.

Радомир, спасибо за предложения. Запишу и реализую, как будет время.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Стало удобнее пользоваться сайтом заходя с мобильных телефонов и планшетов. Вот скриншот с эмулятора iphone.

----------


## MAXIM7723

Харе Кришна, Антон прабху. Пользовался вашим замечательным сайтом vedas.name, но сейчас он не работает. Это на совсем или временно? Очень нравился!

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Восстановил! Так как не было особых перспектив, пользователей и денег на поддержание, я его убрал и сохранил на будущее. Но теперь linode.com добавилдополнительные бесплатные мегабайты оперативной памяти, и есть возможность запустить снова.

----------


## MAXIM7723

> Восстановил! Так как не было особых перспектив, пользователей и денег на поддержание, я его убрал и сохранил на будущее. Но теперь linode.com добавилдополнительные бесплатные мегабайты оперативной памяти, и есть возможность запустить снова.


Сколько нужно денег в год на поддержку? У меня есть место на своем хостинге на nic.ru можно там разместить.  Еще сделаю рассылку по вайшнавам центрального региона. Сайт удобный.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Спасибо, Максим прабху. Рассылку сделайте. Но денег не нужно, теперь хватает.

----------

